# AF and ovulation after MC (D&C)



## Haidee

OK so I want to ask a question, but don't think that there is an answer....so just give me some opinions and experiences.

I would like to find out what the average time is from a MC with D&C afterwards to having AF arrive or ovulating? Or getting a BFP before AF arriving?

I'm going crazy not having any dates to go by!!!! :dohh:

I had a MC on the 23rd of April, D&C on the 24th of April. I was bleeding for about 2-3 days after, then had a very slight light brown discharge for about 10 days after that. Now it feels like I'm sitting in "no-mans-land" with no idea of what's happening when.


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi,

I don't have an answer but wanted to say ill be watching this thread closely as I am going through exactly the same thing as you, in fact we had our D&C only one day apart (mine was 25th) and like you I feel like I just don't know what's going on with my body at all and to be completely honest it's driving me absolutely crazy! I'm sure I'm driving my hubby crazy with the constant talking about it too!

Sorry for your loss:hugs:

Lou


----------



## doushy

Hi

I had ERPC on 18th April (cycle day 1). I bled for 9 days, and used OPK's to determine ovulation as we decided to try again straight away. I ovulated on 8th May, making that cycle day 22. Apparently AF occurs 2 weeks after ovulation so im expecting AF or BFP on 22nd May (cycle day 36).

Before my pregnancy i was very regular, having a 28 day cycle. I was lucky enough to only have unprotected sex once and got caught straight away (although it was a shock at the time lol) but it would of been around cycle day 14, when i looked back.

Hope your get the answers you need! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## nicksi27

Hello i didnt have a D&C - I had induced delivery with tablets but i bled for two weeks then had 1st AF after 23 days. i then had another AF 29 days later (dont think i ovulated). i am waiting for my 3rd AF now and i did ovulate this cycle yeyyy. 

Hang on in there, MC can sometimes just throw things off for a month or two.


----------



## bamagurl

I had a d&c on April 19th. I don't use any type of ovulation tracking system other then really just listening to my body. I am almost 90% sure I ovulated already and should welcome af on Thursday the 17th. I have had what could be pregnancy or af symptoms, I am choosing not to get my hopes up and assume af symptoms. It really just depends on your body. After my d&c about 4 or 5 days after I took a pregnancy test to make sure that my levels were down or going down and it was negative. So I will let ya know what happens Thursday. 

However another friend of mine had a d&c in December and did not see af until 3 months later in March. She did get her :bfp: after her first cycle. 

Good luck ladies! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## stellababy

still no AF for me, after d&c March 28th... but i was pretty far along. i think i ovulated about 10 days ago just by the signs of my body, so hopefully will get AF in 5 days or so


----------



## bamagurl

stellababy said:


> still no AF for me, after d&c March 28th... but i was pretty far along. i think i ovulated about 10 days ago just by the signs of my body, so hopefully will get AF in 5 days or so

If you don't mind my asking, how far along were you?


----------



## stellababy

23 weeks along when i had the d&c


----------



## bamagurl

I am so sorry! :hug: to you!


----------



## Haidee

:hugs:


stellababy said:


> 23 weeks along when i had the d&c

Oh my, I'm so, so, so sorry for you loss! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. :hugs:


----------



## Haidee

bamagurl said:


> I had a d&c on April 19th. I don't use any type of ovulation tracking system other then really just listening to my body. I am almost 90% sure I ovulated already and should welcome af on Thursday the 17th. I have had what could be pregnancy or af symptoms, I am choosing not to get my hopes up and assume af symptoms. It really just depends on your body. After my d&c about 4 or 5 days after I took a pregnancy test to make sure that my levels were down or going down and it was negative. So I will let ya know what happens Thursday.
> 
> However another friend of mine had a d&c in December and did not see af until 3 months later in March. She did get her :bfp: after her first cycle.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!

Hi bamagurl,

I have this idea too of when I ovulated, but am so not sure, so trying to ignore it. Think it was about 2 weeks after d&c, so that would give me about another week to wait for AF....or not....but I'm also just trying not to hope for the opposite to AF. 

I had a blood test done two weeks after d&c to make sure that my levels have gone down, it was 0 then.

Good luck to you too, please let us know when either AF have arrived...or not! :happydance:


----------



## Haidee

redmonkeysock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have an answer but wanted to say ill be watching this thread closely as I am going through exactly the same thing as you, in fact we had our D&C only one day apart (mine was 25th) and like you I feel like I just don't know what's going on with my body at all and to be completely honest it's driving me absolutely crazy! I'm sure I'm driving my hubby crazy with the constant talking about it too!
> 
> Sorry for your loss:hugs:
> 
> Lou

Hi Lou
So sorry for your loss too! It's good to talk to someone who's been there. Don't worry, I'm driving myself insane, because I'm keeping this all to myself.... Well now we can talk to each other about what we think we know or feel or think....:dohh:


----------



## Haidee

nicksi27 said:


> Hello i didnt have a D&C - I had induced delivery with tablets but i bled for two weeks then had 1st AF after 23 days. i then had another AF 29 days later (dont think i ovulated). i am waiting for my 3rd AF now and i did ovulate this cycle yeyyy.
> 
> Hang on in there, MC can sometimes just throw things off for a month or two.

Hi 

I'm very sorry for you loss, I cannot even begin to think to understand what it must feel like going through this half way through. :hugs:

If you don't mind me asking, what happened?

I'm praying that you get a sticky bean very soon!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am driving myself crazy trying not to just test up a storm! It is impossible not to obsess and think this is a pregnancy symptom or this happened last time, I will be glad for :bfp: but af would be welcome at this point so I at least have an idea of what my body is doing...

Good luck to you also!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Haidee

Hehehe, I know the feeling! I've been sooo tempted to just go and buy a few tests to keep around in the house. And I also get this wondering feeling with every possible might be feeling/symptom, even though it is still way to early for me to possibly start thinking of testing! :dohh::rofl::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## bamagurl

When would you be able to test?


----------



## stellababy

i know you are especially fertile after a miscarriage. i tried for 9 months to get pregnant the first time and then miscarried, and then got pregnant again with my daughter the next month. 

then right after i got my period after she was born, i got pregnant again on the second month i tried. this is the one i just lost unfortunately.

this is driving me insane to wait for my period. its been almost 2 months now! i really want to be TTC again :)


----------



## bamagurl

After your first loss did you get pregnant before you got a period?


----------



## Haidee

bamagurl said:


> When would you be able to test?

If I am even remotely correct in thinking when I ovulated, I should be able to test from 22 May....or welcome AF. And you?


----------



## kravitzkatie

Stellababy,
I also had a D&C on March 28th. I got my first AF one month and one day later on April 29th. It was a normal period. I don't think I O'd cause I was using OPKs daily, still am, and have still yet to O... I don't know whats going on with me. I should get my next AF May 30th. I would have thought I should have O'd by now but still nothing.. Good luck!

Katie


----------



## Haidee

kravitzkatie said:


> Stellababy,
> I also had a D&C on March 28th. I got my first AF one month and one day later on April 29th. It was a normal period. I don't think I O'd cause I was using OPKs daily, still am, and have still yet to O... I don't know whats going on with me. I should get my next AF May 30th. I would have thought I should have O'd by now but still nothing.. Good luck!
> 
> Katie

Hi Katie,
So sorry to hear about your loss too! I've been wondering if I want to use OPK's to see what's what, but I'll wait until AF is due and then decide what to do next. 
Good luck for you! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Last night I had dull cramps/pressure and thought for sure I would wake up today with af; however she is not here and neither are is the pressure/cramps. I am not good at tracking so me & hubs have just been bd'ing every other day since my check up appointment (and a little before if I am being honest). I would just like for either af to show up or a bfp to so I have some kind of clue what is going on with my body. 

ugh patience is a virtue though at least I am told


----------



## Scorpio23

I had D&C 12march (was 11wks with mmc). I knew that I was mmc but I tried to mc naturally. Not all tissues passed so ended up with D&C. Its taken 63 days to get AF. Im now on CD7. Hoping for OV next week. I went to an acupuncturist/herbalist to get AF. Wish I saw. her weeks ago. Best thing ive ever done.


----------



## Haidee

I've done some reading on the issue and found that the longer one have been pregnant, the higher the hcg levels would have been. Everything can only start returning to normal once the hcg levels have dropped back down to zero. Then will your body start producing the normal hormones to induce ovulation and then AF etc. 

So I would think that if AF stays away for a really long time, have a blood test done to make sure that your levels have gone down.

:dohh: ...patience is not a virtue that I have at the moment! :dohh: Luckily I'm extremely busy at work at the moment, so time is flying by so quickly. I was surprised to realise that today is Friday....AGAIN! 

Have a great day everybody! Remember to keep us all posted on what's happening! :hugs:


----------



## stellababy

bamagurl said:


> After your first loss did you get pregnant before you got a period?

i had one period and then got pg. we didnt try before af.

by the way ladies, i just got my AF!!!!! thought i'd share. i cant believe how excited i am from getting my period. i dont know if i will start ttc this month yet, but i can start tracking the cycle, taking vitamins and getting ready for ttc again.

also i guess i was right that i ovulated 2 weeks ago. i have been ttc so many months now i can feel myself ovulate


----------



## bamagurl

Well..... I still have not started and have used all the tests in the house and refuse to test again until at least this Friday. I am convinced that af's lateness is due to the d&c even though I have had some cramping/pressure this past Tuesday and have had some clear cm. I guess i will just have to wait and see! How are all you other ladies?


----------



## stellababy

bamagurl- the symptoms sound very promising. good luck to you and all you other girls here for bfp this month :)

for me its looking like i will only get to start trying in September. i am trying to give my body a break for a few months, and then my hubby will be away almost all of August for work.


----------



## bamagurl

Stellababy- September will be here before you know it, plus it never hurts to give your body time to rest so it is comfy for baby when you do get pregnant again! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Haidee

Hi Ladies,

I've been so busy with work and life that I have not been on top of what's happening, or trying to keep on top of what's happening to my body.

Today we went to a BabyExpo, Mister Maker from CBeebies was there!!! Very exciting here in South Africa! My little one loved it! While browsing through the stalls at the expo, I felt I had to get to the ladies room QUICKLY! Got there and saw AF had indeed arrived! :happydance: I feel just like stellababy, so happy that something has happened at long last that will assist me in knowing where I'm at in the bigger scheme of things! 

Congrats on the same stellababy and we're keeping our fingers crossed for you bamagurl! 

I'm going to go watch some tv before going to bed....and back to the next extremely busy work-week ahead of us!

Who of you are stay-at-home moms or do you also work full day?


----------



## bamagurl

I have been a stay at home mom/full time student for the past year! Today is actually our daughters birthday! We had her party yesterday! I miss the friendships work brought, but LOVE staying home with our baby girl & hopefully another little one soon!!


----------



## Haidee

:cake: Congratulations on your baby girl's birthday! May she be blessed in every way possible!!! :happydance:

I work full day, but would love it if I could work half day, then I can have a bit of both! 

AF on my side now is very funny, had about a teaspoon size of light brownish blood yesterday and then nothing since.... I really hope the MC and D&C had not made my body go completely crazy!!! :dohh:


----------



## stellababy

Happy bday to your little one, Bamagrl!

Haidee, congrats on af! 

I work maybe 15 hours a week, and i am home with my girl the rest of the time.


----------



## Haidee

Thanks! 

Oh stellababy, that's sounds like the perfect way to do it! What work do you do?


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! It was a wonderful 1st birthday for her! 

Haidee- I am so worried that mc & d&c has af & my body all screwed up. Still haven't started and I have been having what I assume is signs she is coming lol. Hopefully soon I guess so I at least know where to start.


----------



## Haidee

Hi bamagurl,

I know the feeling! AF has now arrived in full force this evening:happydance:....so I can officially say that I'm on CD2 today. 

Don't worry too much, we'll wait for AF right here with you! :hugs: She cannot stay away forever! 

Keep us posted on any changes!


----------



## stellababy

i do project management for a hosiptal. what do you ladies do?

also it looks like we are almost aligned in cycles :)


----------



## Haidee

Stellababy, that sounds like an interesting job! 

I'm a technical support engineer for SAP BusinessObjects, a reporting and analysis tool. ...but unfortunately I work full day and stay about 50km(31miles) from the office, so some days travelling takes a lot of my time.

:happydance: I'm soooo happy to have friends with the same cycle as me! I just wish we could all now get BFP's at the same time!!! :happydance:

Stellababy, I see you stay in the USA? Where about? 

Bamagurl, where do you stay?

Are you ladies on facebook?


----------



## bamagurl

Yes mam I am on facebook! Are yall!? I am in the US in Alabama


----------



## stellababy

i am on fb too! i am in the US as well, in Massachusetts


----------



## Haidee

Oh my, once again I'm the only one on the other side of the world! :cry: :winkwink: I'm in South Africa.

Let me know what your fb names are if you want to connect there. 

....AF is killing me!!! It is so heavy, I cannot remember when last in my life it was this hectic! But I'm not really complaining, rather this than when I was waiting in limbo.

Any new news on your sides??


----------



## bamagurl

I have a very common first and last name lol It may be easier for me to find you ladies! Let me know how to look yall up & I will :D 

No news still on the af font....ugh I am still waiting. I told myself if I haven't started by June I will test and if nothing in June then I will test in August...so on and so on! I am just ready for either af to start or a bfp so I know where to start lol. This wait is worse than the 2 week wait!!!


----------



## bamagurl

K ladies! I have decided to go buy a few dollar store tests and see what pops up! wish me luck! lol


----------



## bamagurl

Well....... no point in testing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9005.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## stellababy

sorry bamagirl... sucks to get bfn after trying so hard, but look on the bright side- all the pg stuff is our of your system. 

i will send you guys my facebook in private message, dont really want to put my name up here where everyone can see :)

how is everyones week going?


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I had tested 2 days after my d&c and got a bfn!!! I am gonna test in the morning then if complete negative & ad doesn't come by June will test again. My body is apparently going a tad rebel at the moment haha. 

How has your week been?


----------



## stellababy

Week is going by fast, just got back from work and waiting for my dad to bring my daughter back home. 
My period was very strange really heavy for three days and then stopped. Usually its six days. I guess d&c really does mess up your cycles


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah at least af showed up! Now you can at least have somewhat of a starting point! 

I have decided to take the more relaxed approach from this moment on and just focus on my daughter and school and just go with the flow! We will see how that works!


----------



## Haidee

OH my word! I had posted a comment yesterday and now when I logged on this morning it is nowhere to be found!!!! :dohh:

You can say it again - this week has flown by, I wish I had a few more hours in each day! 

Just quickly wanted to say goodluck to both for the last day of the week. My little one has Kindermuzik this morning at daycare and he has just woken up!!!! Now we've got to rush to school. 

Chat later again!


----------



## stellababy

taking it easy is def a great attitude. We are all lucky to have a little one already so I think that makes it a bit easier to deal with. I feel like there is no pressure to get pregnant asap, like I did before after my first loss.
Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## bamagurl

I agree stellababy! I think already having a child makes it easier! I don't know what I would have done without her being around when we had our mc. She made it easier to deal with the loss! 

Hope yall have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## stellababy

I had a chance to watch my friends baby yesterday so I was hanging out with two kids. I gotta admit it made me sad cause it was supposed to be me with my 2 girls...this is just so hard sometimes, I wish I can start ttc already..


----------



## bamagurl

Aww I am sorry! I think those thoughts will always come up no matter how much time goes by. I see pregnant ladies and think I should be getting a belly while holding my baby. I see ladies with two young kids and think that would have been me, but it will be us! We just have to relax and do all we can to make it happen!


----------



## stellababy

its true.... I am already thinking to ttc next week when I will be ovulating. I am so scared though because my period was not really normal and I still have some cramps once in a while, and I am scared to miscarry again. Also I have to fly to Chicago for work in august and I don't want to fly pregnant... ehh!
Also my hubby is traveling to another country in august and he has to get a bunch of vaccinations right before I can ttc, which makes me nervous.
sorry for all the ranting, don't know why I feel so down today. I did have a great long weekend though


----------



## bamagurl

That is good! It is okay, some days are harder then others. We all have our down days. 

It sounds like a lot to think about! When it does happen again for you, the timing will be perfect, but I understand it is a scary thing for sure to even consider. It scares me to think about ttc and all the fears that would bring up, but I know it would be the happiest time also! It certainly brings up a huge range of emotions


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies :)

I had a 12 week and 4 day scan to reveal a blighted ovum, with possible molar pregnancy on 25th of April... On the 27th I had a d&c... 3 weeks later tests revealed that thankfully it wasn't a molar pregnancy... My levels on the 25th were in the 60,000's...

So anyways, I'm still getting positives and still waiting for AF blurghhhh getting frustrated... I think I ovulated on CD23 but not 100% :/


----------



## bamagurl

AF CAME TODAY!!! Finally on cd40 since I had the d&c! I am assuming it is af anyway. There is bright pink when I wipe (sorry tmi)! I have never been so excited lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bamagurl said:


> AF CAME TODAY!!! Finally on cd40 since I had the d&c! I am assuming it is af anyway. There is bright pink when I wipe (sorry tmi)! I have never been so excited lol

Woohoooooo... Come on full flow.. It feels soo strange to want AF to come, when we wish it away all the time lol...

But one step closer to normality x


----------



## Haidee

stellababy said:


> I had a chance to watch my friends baby yesterday so I was hanging out with two kids. I gotta admit it made me sad cause it was supposed to be me with my 2 girls...this is just so hard sometimes, I wish I can start ttc already..

Hi 

I know the feeling! We have a church cell meeting at our house every Sunday afternoon and the one lady then mentioned that she's pregnant and her due date is 25 Dec! I am really happy for her, but my heart was a bit sore for a moment, because my due date was around the same time! Shame she did not want to tell me, because she felt sorry for me. 

:cry:WHY IS IT SO HARD SOME DAYS????:cry:

Oh well, nothing we can do about the loss but hope for a new :bfp: together with lots of sticky beans!!!!

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Haidee

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> I had a 12 week and 4 day scan to reveal a blighted ovum, with possible molar pregnancy on 25th of April... On the 27th I had a d&c... 3 weeks later tests revealed that thankfully it wasn't a molar pregnancy... My levels on the 25th were in the 60,000's...
> 
> So anyways, I'm still getting positives and still waiting for AF blurghhhh getting frustrated... I think I ovulated on CD23 but not 100% :/

Hi Babee_Bugs,

So sorry to hear of you loss! :hugs:

Hope you AF arrives soon! It is sooo frustrating waiting for it!


----------



## Haidee

bamagurl said:


> AF CAME TODAY!!! Finally on cd40 since I had the d&c! I am assuming it is af anyway. There is bright pink when I wipe (sorry tmi)! I have never been so excited lol

:happydance:Yeah:happydance:Yeah:happydance:Yeah:happydance:Yeah:happydance:

I will hold thumbs for you that it will arrive in full force and then you can start counting the days again!


----------



## Haidee

I think I will ovulate this coming weekend....I feel very anxious and excited to try....I wish the next two months will be soooo busy that I can forget about thinking of the possibility of testing etc etc etc!!!! 

I wish I can be one of those lucky people who just don't know about anything until testing positive at about 12 weeks. I don't want to sit and wait the first few weeks for anything that might just happen again!!!!

IT'S GOING TO DRIVE ME INSANE!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! Af is on full force and for once I am so glad lol. I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!! 

It is crazy because some days it seems that things are back to normal and then other days it seems like I just experience the loss all over again. It is certainly a range of emotions.


----------



## stellababy

bamagurl said:


> AF CAME TODAY!!! Finally on cd40 since I had the d&c! I am assuming it is af anyway. There is bright pink when I wipe (sorry tmi)! I have never been so excited lol

yesssss!!!!! i can feel your excitement :) now the ttc really begins :)
have you tried preseed? it helped me get pregnant each time


----------



## stellababy

Haidee said:


> I think I will ovulate this coming weekend....I feel very anxious and excited to try....I wish the next two months will be soooo busy that I can forget about thinking of the possibility of testing etc etc etc!!!!
> 
> I wish I can be one of those lucky people who just don't know about anything until testing positive at about 12 weeks. I don't want to sit and wait the first few weeks for anything that might just happen again!!!!
> 
> IT'S GOING TO DRIVE ME INSANE!!!!!!!!

oh good luck! keeping fingers crossed for bfp ;)

i know what you mean about those lucky ladies- i have one of them living across the street. she had a baby, was breastfeeding, never got her period and got pregnant again when the baby was 6 months, and only found out at 12 weeks. i am jealous!


----------



## stellababy

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> I had a 12 week and 4 day scan to reveal a blighted ovum, with possible molar pregnancy on 25th of April... On the 27th I had a d&c... 3 weeks later tests revealed that thankfully it wasn't a molar pregnancy... My levels on the 25th were in the 60,000's...
> 
> So anyways, I'm still getting positives and still waiting for AF blurghhhh getting frustrated... I think I ovulated on CD23 but not 100% :/

sorry to hear that hunny :hugs:
i got my af almost 8 weeks after my d&c, so i know how it feels to wait and wait.... but it will come eventually


----------



## bamagurl

stellababy said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> AF CAME TODAY!!! Finally on cd40 since I had the d&c! I am assuming it is af anyway. There is bright pink when I wipe (sorry tmi)! I have never been so excited lol
> 
> yesssss!!!!! i can feel your excitement :) now the ttc really begins :)
> have you tried preseed? it helped me get pregnant each timeClick to expand...

No I haven't. I have seen people on here talk about it, but I am not exactly sure what it is.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I've never tried pre seed either, I did try conceive +which didn't work either... How much was you using and how? Did you insert some or just apply it?


----------



## stellababy

I inserted but just a little each time around ovulation. I think it helped I got pregnant 3 times with it in the first or second month of trying (8 months I tried without preseed and no luck)


----------



## bamagurl

What exactly is it?


----------



## stellababy

Its a special sperm friendly lube. You can get it on amazon.com or other sites


----------



## bamagurl

Hmm I may have to look into that.


----------



## Haidee

Oh my, what now???? What is going on with my body???? I was supposed to ovulate today....but this morning when I went to the toilet and wiped, there was a very ligt peachy pink colour!?!?!?!? 

Is this the second AF arriving? So soon after my previous AF? Today is exactly 14 days after my previous AF started???? I am soooo very confused and frustrated!!! 

:dohh::growlmad::dohh::growlmad::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## stellababy

maybe its ovulation bleeding? i have eard of that happen. as long as its not like a full blown af


----------



## bamagurl

Hoping it's not af already! I like the sound of ovulation bleeding! Hope you ladies are doing well this week!!! Keep me updated on what is going on with yall!

Af has left the building! Now just waiting on ovulation over here!


----------



## Haidee

Hi Ladies,

I keep on posting here, but when I look again the next morning, it has disappeared!!! :growlmad:

Well, what I said last night, was that the last 2-3 times I went to the toilet there was no sign of any colour whatsoever again! So yes maybe it was due to ovulation or something?! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

My little busy-body-boy was so sick yesterday, it is winter here by us at the moment, with that the constant runny nose and flu symptoms. I had to go to a customer meeting today, so had to drop him at day care, but luckily the caregiver said that he's happily playing outside. 

We are going away a bit this weekend.....I cannot wait, it's going to be sooo much fun!

What do you ladies have planned for the weekend....(even though the week has just about started)


----------



## bamagurl

That is great news at least!!! That will be nice to get away! Aw I hope he gets better soon! 

Umm not much! May get in the pool & maybe take the little one to the playground. Hubs has to work this weekend so :( boo!

Hope yall are having a wonderful week!


----------



## stellababy

hope your little one gets better soon! how is winter like where you are? prolly still warm, huh :) 

my girl is teething hardcore, she has been very cranky and waking up every hour at night this week! and i got more stuff going on at work at the same time, so i am drinking a lot of coffee to keep up now.

i think i ovulated over the last few day- i had some cramps, and the timing seems right. i guess i am back to 30 days cycle. we didnt even try anything though :( i am just so impatient!


----------



## Haidee

Had him at the doctor today, he's got very bad bronchitis! Got some meds, he seems to be better already!!

Winter here is not as bad as on other continents, but for me, it's hectic!!! I'm used to nice warm summer days of 32 degrees celcius.

Currently it is 5 degrees during the night, tomorrow morning early it goes up to around 8 degrees, then in mid afternoon it goes to a high of 17 degrees and then late afternoon early evening 14 degrees.

What's winter like by you?

Oh my, good luck with the teething, it is hard some days! 

As for the rest, your turn will come when you start trying again... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urgh CD41..... 

And I think I may of only ovulated yesterday? What do you think?


----------



## bamagurl

O my teething! We have been lucky so far with teething! I didn't even know she had her first tooth because there was no fuss or anything over it haha. 

I wish we had a winter! We skipped winter and went straight to summer! It has been in the high 90's to 100! It would have been nice to have had some cool weather! 

So sorry your little one isn't feeling well! Hopefully the meds work & he is back 110% to himself!

Aw stella I am waiting to O and I am getting so impatient but just taking the relaxed approach this month & just gonna have some fun with it ;)


----------



## stellababy

Babee_Bugs said:


> Urgh CD41.....
> 
> And I think I may of only ovulated yesterday? What do you think?

did you have any signs that you ovulated? is this your first cycle after d&c? i ovulated 6 weeks after mine, i felt crampy on the right side so thats how i knew


----------



## stellababy

bamagurl said:


> O my teething! We have been lucky so far with teething! I didn't even know she had her first tooth because there was no fuss or anything over it haha.
> 
> I wish we had a winter! We skipped winter and went straight to summer! It has been in the high 90's to 100! It would have been nice to have had some cool weather!
> 
> So sorry your little one isn't feeling well! Hopefully the meds work & he is back 110% to himself!
> 
> Aw stella I am waiting to O and I am getting so impatient but just taking the relaxed approach this month & just gonna have some fun with it ;)

we have a pretty bad winter up here usually, lots of snow and so cooooold! last year was not too bad though. now its like 60-90, every day is different in new england :)

her bottom gum is all swollen, but i cant see any teeth yet. hopefully in a few days they will come through, i cant take anymore of sleepless nights and going to work the next day!

i hope your little one recovers fast Haidee!

so i decided to try next month! i feel better now, and dont want to wait till september haha
only thing i am nervous is flying- i have a work trip in August, 4 hours each way. would you girls fly in the first tri?


----------



## bamagurl

Stella that is so exciting!!! I hope it happens quickly for you!!! As long as the dr said it is okay I wouldn't have any problem flying in the first tri!

Aw hope your baby can break those teeth through soon!!!


----------



## stellababy

they said "few months". if i get pregnant next month, it will be 4 months. think that should do it LOL


----------



## bamagurl

Yes I agree! I think that is considered few months haha! I am so excited for you! The decision to ttc again is a big decision & is just wonderfully exciting!!! YAY :D


----------



## Barnabibear

Hey everybody, just wanted to say hello. I had a d&c on 13th April, my dh birthday! It's been 56 days and still no af. I was 9 weeks along. Had a -ve pregnancy test 7 days after d&c, and ovulated day 24 after d&c so expected my ad 2 weeks ago and yet nothing. Really stressing out about it now. Been to docs and they're doing a hormone blood test tomorrow and follow up ultrasound to see if they can see anything wrong. I'm really worried that something went wrong with d&c! Anybody had any experience of this????


----------



## Haidee

OK so I converted our degrees celcius to fahrenheit - at the moment our average temp her is between -9 and 70.

Luckily Janu is now much better, thanks. Little ones get over being sick so much quicker than us. :dohh:

Some people thinks it's horrible to do, but it really works wonders - do you have brandy in the house? If so, dip your finger in it and rub it softly on her inflamed gums. The alcohol numbs the pain completely and is way too little to be bad for her. 

Yeah for trying again!! :happydance::happydance:
If the doc says you are fine to fly, then I would not worry too much!


----------



## Haidee

Barnabibear said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to say hello. I had a d&c on 13th April, my dh birthday! It's been 56 days and still no af. I was 9 weeks along. Had a -ve pregnancy test 7 days after d&c, and ovulated day 24 after d&c so expected my ad 2 weeks ago and yet nothing. Really stressing out about it now. Been to docs and they're doing a hormone blood test tomorrow and follow up ultrasound to see if they can see anything wrong. I'm really worried that something went wrong with d&c! Anybody had any experience of this????

Hi Barnabibear,

Firstly sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs::hugs:

Oh my, yes that is very long to wait for af. Good luck and let us know what the doc says!


----------



## stellababy

haha i only have vodka at home! luckily it seems to have gotten a bit better. 

my hubbys bday is coming up, i was thinking to get my princess all dressed up and get her pic in a cute frame for him to take to work as his present. i never know what to get for guys!


----------



## Storked

Hi! I'm Bethany. I had my D&C on May 10. It was a MMC.
My P Tracker said my period would arrive on the sixth and it did...I think. I have no blood today though :growlmad:


----------



## bamagurl

stellababy said:


> haha i only have vodka at home! luckily it seems to have gotten a bit better.
> 
> my hubbys bday is coming up, i was thinking to get my princess all dressed up and get her pic in a cute frame for him to take to work as his present. i never know what to get for guys!

I do the same thing with our daughter! It is hard to come up with things that he would even care about! I am trying to come up with father's day gift ideas :wacko:


----------



## Storked

AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?


----------



## Haidee

stellababy said:


> haha i only have vodka at home! luckily it seems to have gotten a bit better.
> 
> my hubbys bday is coming up, i was thinking to get my princess all dressed up and get her pic in a cute frame for him to take to work as his present. i never know what to get for guys!

That's a good idea! I had a shirt made for my husband on father's day one year, with a border of baby pictures around the bottom of the shirt, he loved it and wears if very ofter. I'll try and remember to take a picture and send it to you.


----------



## Haidee

Storked said:


> AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?

Hi,

So sorry for your loss!!! :hugs:

Hahaha, that is the million dollar question - 'what is normal after mc?'

Keep us posted!


----------



## Storked

Haidee said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So sorry for your loss!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hahaha, that is the million dollar question - 'what is normal after mc?'
> 
> Keep us posted!Click to expand...


Thanks, I will! Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## bamagurl

How have you ladies been!?!?!

I must vent a little....We broke the #1 cardinal rule when pregnant and bough furniture actually the day before we found out our baby was an angel. My husband just now had the heart to go tell them that we wouldn't be needing the furniture. We had it on layaway...He said it was the hardest thing to do. I feel sad all over again because to be honest I guess I was holding on to the furniture in a way...but I know that is best to start with a whole new clean slate (new hopes, new baby, new furniture) It was just really hard to know that the furniture is now the stores again. They were very apologetic and we were going to turn it into a store credit but they really wanted to refund the money. I just needed to tell someone about it I guess! 

Hope yall are doing well! On a more positive note I believe I am right on track with ovulation happening today!!!!


----------



## Haidee

Hi bamagurl,

Here's a huge big hug for you :hugs:, I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must have been to now let the furniture go. I think it was a good decision though, rather get something totally diffirent and new for the new little one. 

I am sitting with a very similar situation...my mom was so excited when she heard I was pregnant, she went out that same day and bought the most beautifull yellow baby blanket and a little teddy bear for the new baby! I did not even think about the possibility of loosing it then...:dohh:

It now just feels weird to think about the blanket and teddy, to use it for another baby, it there'll be another one? But on the other hand, I cannot just let it lie there in a cupboard. It's going to keep him/her in my thoughts forever to see the next one enjoying it. ....but then again, I would not like it to get dirty or anything.... :dohh: oh my, real crazy thoughts :dohh:

I think I'll leave it in the cupboard and cross that bridge when I come to it. 

Brrrr, it is so cold here! I've got to go jump through the shower to get ready for work, but it is the last thing I feel like doing....taking off clothes in this cold weather. 

Quick question, I was wondering what the time is where everyone is at the moment....where do you stay or which time zone?


----------



## bamagurl

Right now it is 10:10am I am in central time zone. 

Yeah it is better to have new hope, new baby, new furniture. I did however buy a onesie when I found out and I am thinking of just putting it in a hope chest & just keeping it. It almost feels wrong to put it on another baby. 

There WILL be another baby for all of us! Where is everyone at in their cycle at this point? I believe almost 100% that I ovulated yesterday as the ticker implies! So fx!


----------



## stellababy

:hugs::hugs::hugs: oh bama its so heartbreaking to have to deal with this stuff. its tough dealing with these reminders of what could have been... i know how you feel, i ordered the crib for the new baby and found out there was no heartbeat just a few days later and had to go through the same thing.

better start with the new stuff when you have your new baby, no need to have reminders of a painful past when you are happy and busy running after 2 little ones


----------



## bamagurl

Yes I figured it would be best to just have the fresh start!

Aw I am sorry you had to go through the same thing also! We certainly will not be jumping the gun next time!


----------



## Haidee

Here's my 'lost' baby gifts.
 



Attached Files:







blanket and teddy.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamagurl

OMG that is so cute! I haven't seen anything that cute in a while. I saw a baby outfit the other day that could be boy or girl and I loved it. I almost thought about buying it but am scared that I would jinx myself or something... although I know that whatever is meant to happen will happen whether I buy an outfit or not


----------



## stellababy

those gifts are really cute! maybe its better to put them away for now and once you have the new baby see how you feel about using them.


----------



## bamagurl

I agree with stellababy! Just wait till a new baby is here and see if you feel comfortable using them.


----------



## Haidee

Yip, I was thinking the same. Will see how I feel about using these for another little one....maybe I must give it to someone who has nothing?? 

Oh well, my next AF is supposed to arrive on Monday....which is around the corner...I'm soooo trying my best not to test now.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh goodness you are stronger then me! I probably would have already tested!! lol
I am trying not to test till a day or two after af so as I don't drive myself crazy! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## stellababy

good luck haidee! 

my hubby is getting vaccinated on like 3 days before i ovulate next month, so looks like no ttc for me still. i would rather wait than be scared the whole pregnancy, so i am just here cheering you girls on :)))


----------



## Haidee

Hello ladies.....I cracked!!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

My boobs are killing me, have been for a day or two now and while we were at the shops today, I have been wanting to vomit the whole time.....but then again you know how we girls are....if you want something hard enough, you'll find the symptoms!!! :wacko:

I bought a twin pack poas tests this afternoon.....and tested the moment we walked into the house!

This is the result....one day before AF's supposed to arrive. 

Stellababy - what is he get vaccinated for? Is this then not a good time to ttc?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120617-00150.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamagurl

Umm is that a :bfp:!?!?!? OMG! I am so freaking excited for you!!! Looks like you might be using the toy and blanket sooner then we thought! OMG I am to cry I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Haidee

bamagurl said:


> Umm is that a :bfp:!?!?!? OMG! I am so freaking excited for you!!! Looks like you might be using the toy and blanket sooner then we thought! OMG I am to cry I am so excited for you!!!

Hey bamagurl

I am soooo trying not to be too excited! ....my hubby said that he's not gonna get excited....he doesn't trust it too much if it's not fmu!!! So luckily I bought a twin pack tests....will be testing first thing in the morning again....

I am now holding thumbs for you....just a few more days to go then you can test as well!! I would love to have a pregnancy buddy!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Will post a picture of the test tomorrow morning. Now I'm off to bed. :sleep:

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Can't wait to see what the test tomorrow looks like! I will be excited for you now!!! I would live to be pregger buddies :)


----------



## Storked

That is a huge, glaring BFP! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## stellababy

aaa haidee BFP already!!!!! this is so exciting, made my night to hear that!!
wish you a healthy 8 months ahead :)


----------



## bamagurl

How are you holding up stellababy? When are you testing?


----------



## Haidee

Storked said:


> That is a huge, glaring BFP! CONGRATS!!!

Thanks Storked! How are things going in your life and cycle??


----------



## Haidee

Drumrooooollll......:haha:

Here's the pic of this mornings test.

I have the most horrible metal taste in my mouth :happydance:, which I had with both my sons, so hopefully it is a good sign. As for the nausea, I was woken up from it this morning. There is a Dischem (big pharmacy group here in South Africa) two blocks from my office, I'm going to go straight there and buy a Clearblue digital test. 

Now though, I've got to get my butt into gear and jump through a shower before little Janu wakes up. 

Just wanted to say again how great it is to have someone to talk to!!!! My hubby is great too, but the poor thing don't always understand me. :dohh::winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120618-00154.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Haidee said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> That is a huge, glaring BFP! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Thanks Storked! How are things going in your life and cycle??Click to expand...

EEK! Your new pic is pretty too!! Very excited for you :D
I am CD8 and :sex: despite being put out with my spouse! Is it just me or is the sex emoticon scary? :blush:


----------



## bamagurl

Ahhhhhh yay! I'm so super excited for you!!! Congrats!!! :D this is so wonderful!! 

You deserve it for sure!


----------



## stellababy

bamagurl said:


> How are you holding up stellababy? When are you testing?

i can feel AF coming i think, all campy and stuff. i think its coming today if i still have a 30 day cycle.


----------



## bamagurl

I am sorry! Maybe she will stay away!!! Let me know what happens! I have my fingers crossed she is far far away!!


----------



## stellababy

haha thanks, but i am sure shes coming. we only :sex: once during ovulation since we werent really in the trying mode. i keep going between really wanting to be pregnant and being scared.
cant we just magically make a baby appear when we wanted one and skip the whole TTC and pregnancy? lol
thanks for the thoughts though :) how are you doing in the two week wait, any symptoms?


----------



## bamagurl

I am not really sure. The second I think this could be a symptom I quickly remind myself it is most likely in my head! Plus before I got af after my mmc I thought I had symptoms then af came :( so I keep thinking same thing this time.

When you do decide to try I know you will get your :bfp:! I can understand being scared. We tried this cycle and as the days get closer to af I keep thinking how would I handle being pregnant with a 1 year old? How will I be able to show enough attention to each child?? I am terrified that I won't be able to transition from mommy of 1 to mommy 2 in a graceful way....


----------



## stellababy

i think you will do a great job. your little girl can be mommys helper and help you with the baby- like bringing you stuff, holding the bottle, etc. also at some point the kids will play together and make your job a bit easier.


----------



## bamagurl

I certainly hope so! Are yall going to try this next cycle?


----------



## stellababy

yea, i am going to order the ovulation sticks as soon as i get AF. my hubby got his vaccinations on the 9th so we can make ovulation before that hehe


----------



## bamagurl

Yay! That is wonderful news! I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## stellababy

soooo there was no AF all day yesterday or today, although monday and tuesday i had cramps. today is day 32 and still nothing. i am usually 30 days on the dot.

i broke down and tested yesterday and got a BFN, but an hour later i looked on the test and saw a really thin second line- evap line? i am cursing myself for buying a cheap test lol

i am so confused. i guess i will wait for AF a few more days and then if it doesnt come, will test again.


----------



## bamagurl

That sounds promising!!! Hope she stays away! Can't wait to see the second test!

I am trying not to test early! I am having the desire to test but I am terrified it will be bfn


----------



## stellababy

thanks, i am trying not to get my hopes up but i have been very tired lately and irritable, but it could be pms. i feel like running to the store today and taking more and more tests

when are you testing?


----------



## bamagurl

I am going to try and hold out until Saturday which is 3 days before af is to arrive! 

Well you know I will say please go go test test!!!! haha & post pics!!!


----------



## stellababy

well that didnt take too long- just went to the bathroom and see that AF is here, as expected, only a day late.

this month i am going to officially ttc though so i am excited, and i am happy my body is working right. time to go on amazon.com and order OPKs


----------



## bamagurl

Well that is good at least!!! I am excited for you for the upcoming month! That is wonderful~ it always makes ya feel better when you know your body is working itself out!


----------



## stellababy

thanks! we are having such a heat wave here for the last few days, we are staying inside. i think i am going to go crazy, i am used to being outside with my munchkin all day.


----------



## bamagurl

Aw I have been walking trying to lose weight. Maybe it will help me when I get my next bfp too so I don't gain as much


----------



## stellababy

how much are u trying to loose? i lost all the weight from my girl but this last pregnancy i am up 10 pounds that i cant loose no matter what.. 

i just spent the last 3 hours cleaning the house with my little helper... i guess its better to be useful if stuck inside.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh that is good! My ultimate goal is 50 WOOO I know that is a big number haha! 

I took a test today and swear I see something but not getting overly excited.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4717.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5970.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bamagurl

So I took another one...... I know I am apparently addicted now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7060.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## stellababy

i think i can see it! this must be a lucky thread! haha, first Haidee then you!

did you test this morning? what do you see?


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I tested with a frer but when i tested positive last time i had a faint line 3 days before my missed af so I think it is still too early to use it but I can ever so faintly see something


----------



## bamagurl

This is what I got
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1265.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## stellababy

tough to see on this one, at least through the computer... i think i see something pink!


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I keep seeing an every so slight glimpse of it. I have a really hard time seeing it though unless it is like jumping off the test haha


----------



## stellababy

you are only 10 days DPO, so i think you will have your official BFP in a few days now :)
i am so happy for you! hope i am next


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am not jumping up and down just yet. I want to make sure before I get too excited.... Who knows if I am out this time maybe we can get bfp at the same time!


----------



## doushy

Hi Ladies

I posted on the 1st page of this thread and wanted to share my good news. I had a MMC in April and had ERPC on 18th April. My first AF came on 22nd May and i got a faint BFP at 12DPO and a very strong BFP on Tuesday (day after AF due) this week! I am just over 4 weeks pregnant! 

I have had 1 AF since my miscarriage, although we did start trying as soon as i stopped bleeding, and DTD way more in May than we did June (we only managed it twice around ovulation). I was amazed we managed to conceive.

It just shows it can happen when you think your out, and i haven't had the symptoms i had the first time around either, and my positive result was earlier than last time (16DPO for faint positive first time) and much stronger.

Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: to you all xx


----------



## bamagurl

doushy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I posted on the 1st page of this thread and wanted to share my good news. I had a MMC in April and had ERPC on 18th April. My first AF came on 22nd May and i got a faint BFP at 12DPO and a very strong BFP on Tuesday (day after AF due) this week! I am just over 4 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I have had 1 AF since my miscarriage, although we did start trying as soon as i stopped bleeding, and DTD way more in May than we did June (we only managed it twice around ovulation). I was amazed we managed to conceive.
> 
> It just shows it can happen when you think your out, and i haven't had the symptoms i had the first time around either, and my positive result was earlier than last time (16DPO for faint positive first time) and much stronger.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: to you all xx

Congrats! That is wonderful! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## stellababy

thats great doushy!!! congratulations :)


----------



## Storked

doushy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I posted on the 1st page of this thread and wanted to share my good news. I had a MMC in April and had ERPC on 18th April. My first AF came on 22nd May and i got a faint BFP at 12DPO and a very strong BFP on Tuesday (day after AF due) this week! I am just over 4 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I have had 1 AF since my miscarriage, although we did start trying as soon as i stopped bleeding, and DTD way more in May than we did June (we only managed it twice around ovulation). I was amazed we managed to conceive.
> 
> It just shows it can happen when you think your out, and i haven't had the symptoms i had the first time around either, and my positive result was earlier than last time (16DPO for faint positive first time) and much stronger.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: to you all xx

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## doushy

Thanks ladies, i really appreciate your replies xx :thumbup:

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Solitaire

Hi ladies

Congrats to the bfps so far.

I had a missed miscarriage and had the d&c on 26th April.
Af finally arrived on cd 40, so this month we've been trying to conceive.

I'm currently on cd21, not sure if I've ovulated yet.
I didn't want to buy any opks because I know I'll become obsessed and stress myself out.

I had cm on cd9 to cd13 with a few cramps. I'm not sure if that means I've ovulated?
I've not had any cm since.

I hope we all get our bfps very soon


----------



## stellababy

hi Solitaire, that sounds like you ovulated. good luck hunny! 

bama, did you retest? i was thinking about you this weekend :)

haidee, how are you feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

I retested Saturday and it was still a bfn so oh well. Although I am wondering if I ovulated later. Before I was pregnant the first time I had 28 day cycles, after my daughter 35 day, & between the mmc & first af 40 days so I have no clue what to think or how long this cycle will be. No af so far today so I guess I will plan and wait to see what happens in 35 days then if nothing 40 lol.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## stellababy

ehh i was hoping that would be BFP for you... but AF is not here yet, its not over until its over ;)

i am feeling ok, AF is over and next week will be doing lots of :sex: 

had a lovely weekend with the family- my girl is starting to say when she wants to go PooPoo- going to have to start potty training her soon


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I don't have high hopes but not giving up till af shows! Just ready to either start or get a bfp. 

YAY! That is so exciting!:sex: is always fun haha

That is great! Let me know how potty training works! I am not really looking forward to when that time comes haha! 

We had a wonderful weekend, full of birthday parties and family time. Will be nice to just relax some this week/weekend. 

Have you heard from Haidee?


----------



## stellababy

thats nice, always good to be around friends and family. back to work for me today ugh! but work is so much more relaxing than watching the baby at home LOL just sitting and writing emails on the computer.

have not heard from haidee actually, she must be in the pregnancy forum now ;)

yes looking forward to all the :sex: opks are coming tonight in the mail hahaha


----------



## Solitaire

stellababy said:


> hi Solitaire, that sounds like you ovulated. good luck hunny!
> 
> bama, did you retest? i was thinking about you this weekend :)
> 
> haidee, how are you feeling?

Thanks, I wasn't sure if I have cos it was cd 9, weren't sure if thats too early!


----------



## Solitaire

bamagurl said:


> I retested Saturday and it was still a bfn so oh well. Although I am wondering if I ovulated later. Before I was pregnant the first time I had 28 day cycles, after my daughter 35 day, & between the mmc & first af 40 days so I have no clue what to think or how long this cycle will be. No af so far today so I guess I will plan and wait to see what happens in 35 days then if nothing 40 lol.
> 
> How are you feeling today?

Hopefully you get your BFP soon!


----------



## bamagurl

Solitaire said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I retested Saturday and it was still a bfn so oh well. Although I am wondering if I ovulated later. Before I was pregnant the first time I had 28 day cycles, after my daughter 35 day, & between the mmc & first af 40 days so I have no clue what to think or how long this cycle will be. No af so far today so I guess I will plan and wait to see what happens in 35 days then if nothing 40 lol.
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> Hopefully you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...

Thanks! Just trying to remain calm and busy.....
Hope this cycle is your :bfp: cycle!!!!


----------



## Solitaire

stellababy said:


> ehh i was hoping that would be BFP for you... but AF is not here yet, its not over until its over ;)
> 
> i am feeling ok, AF is over and next week will be doing lots of :sex:
> 
> had a lovely weekend with the family- my girl is starting to say when she wants to go PooPoo- going to have to start potty training her soon

Yay!! Enjoy loads of bding hehe
Hope you catch that egg!!


----------



## Haidee

Hello ladies!!! 

Sorry for not replying for sooo long. I've been absolutely snowed under at work, Janu has been very sick AGAIN and then we've been away on leave for a week. 

So far so good on this side....just the nausea that is really getting to me the last few days! No idea why they call it "morning" sickness??? It is freaking "ALL" day sickness!!! Not that I'm complaining, that shows me that I'm still pregnant! Today I am 5 weeks and 5 days... three days further than when I had the mc last time! :happydance:

I am still holding thumbs for anybody to get a :bfp: soon....I need a buddy, it's so much nicer than being alone.

Oh yes, another thing that I don't like is the metal taste in my mouth, it's disgusting!

Well, let me know how things are with you all! :hugs: ....the tiredness is also a lot these days :sleep:


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful! Sounds like things are going wonderful!! Aww hope your little one gets better! That is always an added job when a child is sick!! 

Well af got me today... Kinda sad and upset about it but at least I know how long my cycles are trying to be after a loss. Just moving on to July now I guess.


----------



## Haidee

Oh babagurl, that's sad, I sooo hoped to have you as a buddy! Well, we'll keep on praying that you'll get a huge :bfp: soon! :hugs:

At this stage I'm trying everything and anything to just build up his immune system, I hate giving him antibiotics all the time.


----------



## bamagurl

It is okay with school it works out best because it would be wonderful if I could have another summer baby lol. So I am hoping this month or next it will happen!


----------



## stellababy

nice to hear you are doing well Haidee! hand in there, another month io two of this and you will be feeling better.

bama sorry about AF! will keep fingers crossed for you this month

it's around ovulation for me, this week is very fun at home hahaha

i had the best weekend, got to go to a spa with my mom and sister- it was so relaxing! havent done that for a looong time. and we had 2 bday parties too! 
how about you guys?


----------



## bamagurl

Sounds like a wonderful weekend! 

We just hung around the house while hubs went on a fishing trip. We had fun though plus I actually got on a cleaning spree yesterday which was much needed! We cleaned out the spare bedroom and are turning it into a playroom! Trying to organize some of our clutter and toys haha


----------



## stellababy

oh thats great! lots of space for the little one to be in :)


----------



## stellababy

how is everyone? any updates?

i am in the two week wait now. i think i ovulated a few days late this month cause i got positive opks on cd18 and cd19.


----------



## bamagurl

No updates on my end. Waiting to O. Not sure how long cycles will be last one was 32 days so kinda going with that. Feel like I am going crazy in this house, little one has had a fever the past 5 days and so we haven't done much...

Oh the wonderful 2 week wait! Gotta love that! Can't wait to hear how it turns out! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! It has been a while! How are yall doing?


----------



## stellababy

doing good, going away for vacation on Sat! 

unfortunately i tested yesterday and got :BFN:
i think i am out this month. i had a few symptoms but it may very well be pre AF usual stuff. 

how are you?


----------



## bamagurl

Good! Trying to make sure I catch O so we can even have a chance of being in this month haha. 

Vacation will be wonderful! Will help ya relax!


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! I could really use advice I hope someone can reply. I had a d&c may 17... af came 38 days after d&c. I always had 28 day cycles before becoming pregnant. I'm currently on CD 28. We have been dtd everyother day since af stopped and then when i Had positive opk and ewcm CD 12 we dtd every day for 3 days then back to every other day. I thought I'd go with CD 15 to start dpo count so i would test too early. I'm currently 14dpo. I had strong symptoms 4-9dpo with cramping twinges pulling pinching pressure twinges in bbs and side of stomach then my twinges, flutter kinda feeling, and bloating is only thing that stayed everything else stopped.My symptoms aren't very noticable except cm is wet and creamy today also feel kinda nausea after eatting since yesterday.. I did test with frer 6days sooner with fmu today and had a bfn. I'm in limbo did I test to early, did I not actually ovulate even though I had very very dark opk lines, or am i awaiting af. This whole ttc and tww process is depressing. 

Congrats to ladies on this thread that have had bfps!!! Good luck and lots of babydust to those still trying. Hopefully one day it will be our turn again.


----------



## bamagurl

jen~ you aren't out until af shows. sorry it took me so long to reply! i hope you got the answer you were looking for. 

Ladies how is everyone? This thread has been awfully quiet! 

AFM ~ waiting to start or not start hopefully! Af is supposed to be here Wednesday so we will see... No real symptoms at this point.


----------



## sherstan

Hey everyone!

After I miscarried naturally on July 8, I started doing the First Response digital OPKs 5 days later.
The OPK tuned positive 18 days after the miscarriage, 12 days after I stopped spotting, and a week after a hpt turned negative.
So I think I ovulated sometime over the last 2 days, and now I'm in the 2 week wait...hoping for a BFP!
If not, then I'm assuming AF will show up in about 12-14 days. Will keep you posted 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jen435

sherstan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> After I miscarried naturally on July 8, I started doing the First Response digital OPKs 5 days later.
> The OPK tuned positive 18 days after the miscarriage, 12 days after I stopped spotting, and a week after a hpt turned negative.
> So I think I ovulated sometime over the last 2 days, and now I'm in the 2 week wait...hoping for a BFP!
> If not, then I'm assuming AF will show up in about 12-14 days. Will keep you posted
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Im very sorry for your loss. Goodluck this month!

:dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Good luck! Hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## stellababy

hi ladies just got back from vacation. back to the fun time TTC! 

bama how are you feeling? when are u testing


----------



## bamagurl

How was vacation? 

I'm planning to test on Wednesday if I can hold out that long!!!


----------



## jen435

Good luck bamagurl!!!
:dust:

Stella how was your vacation? Hope you enjoyed it!!! Good luck ttc!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks I am super nervous for some reason though... I will certainly let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## Haidee

Hi Ladies!!! 

Great to be back, I missed the chats and knowing what's up with everybody. 

Bamagurl - Aaannnddd??? Did you test? What's happening on your side?

Stellababy - Where did you go on holiday? Where are you at in your cycle?

Jen - I'm very sorry for your loss, it is never easy. How long still for you until you test?

On my side all is well so far. The nausea have not yet gone away, but it is ok, that means I'm still pregnant. Today I'm officially 12 weeks, first trimester has flown by! We've seen the heartbeat about a month ago and will be going for our next scan this Friday. It is the one where they check the neck fold for the possibility of Downs sindrome (nuchal translucency scan). With my previous little one, we were able to see the gender with this scan, so holding thumbs that we will be able to see if it is pink or blue. 

Hope to hear from you soon!
:hugs: Haidee :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful! Cannot wait to hear how the scan goes!!! :)

With me nothing happened, af came a few days late which really had me upset at first, but I am okay with it now. This month we are just kind of ntnp we will jump back on the ttc train in September. Still trying to get a hold on my cycle apparently after the d&c! 

So glad to hear from you though! Will we get to see scan pics of little bean on Friday?!?!


----------



## Haidee

Yes I will most definitely add some scan pics after Friday!!! 

I will hold thumbs and pray that you get your bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I know it will happen in the perfect timing!


----------



## stellababy

hi haidee, nice to hear form you! i am so happy to hear everything is goin gwell in your pregnancy. making it to 12 weeks is very reassuring!! please post your scan pics

i am ok, my vacation was nice and relaxing ,we were at the beach every day. this month we really tried, but i dont feel any symptoms so i think i am out. AF is due in 6 days. i am actually traveling this week again so i wont have a chance to obsess :)

i think since more time passed from the loss i am back to real life more or less, feeling good now and have better feelings about ttc again. i am so blessed to have my daughter so whatever happens i still have her


----------



## bamagurl

That is a positive attitude to have for sure stellababy & being too busy to obsess is always a good thing! Sometimes it happens when you least expect it!


----------



## Haidee

bamagurl it is very true, nothing happens in our timing - patience, it's just a pity that it is soooo hard to be patient some days. :hugs:

stellababy glad to hear that you had a good holiday! We're also going to the beach in two months time, I can't wait, although I'm probably not going to fit into my swimming costume by then... Keep us posted on AF, holding thumbs for a little surprise maybe!

Oh my, I'm dead tired today :sleep:, I wish I could just go home and plonk right back into bed :sleep:.


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! Goodluck this cycle and great way to stay positive. Haidee your almost in second trimester hang in there :)

Im 3dpo today trying to enjoy the tww wait but its so hard i just want to know. I am trying pineapple core 1-5dpo they say it helps with implantation. The one i got is so sweet and ripe that im not minding it too much. Has anyone tried this? Todays my day off and its raining im not sure how ill amuse myself today...


----------



## Haidee

Hello everybody!

After Friday's scan all seems fine, normal and 100% on track. So far it is a boy.....but the dr said that it is still very early and she would not say this is a definite....will have to wait and see. Even though I'm pretty sure that I saw the 'crown jewels' very clearly.

Here's a pic of the scan.
 



Attached Files:







12w4d_1.png
File size: 241.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bamagurl

I love the pic! Such a sweet sweet little face already! Aww a boy! That is so exciting! When do you have the scan to know for sure baby is a boy? So glad to hear everything is right on track!


----------



## stellababy

what a beautiful pic! so glad all is well


----------



## jen435

Haidee Congrats on your son :) so excited for you and so glad your pregnancy is going well!

I'm 12dpo today CD 28 no sign of af. Had indigestion my stomach was acidic and burned for three full days and acid reflux last night yucky taste is all I can say. Never had that before in my life so praying its a good sign. I only tested with dollar store test with fmu today bfn :( I only have one frer and I'm so scared to use it and get bfn... I have lotiony cm and occasional pains in my boobs which is normal before af... I am taking my bbt and charting this cycle but I'm not sure I understand what temps even mean.

The rest of you ladies stay positive bfp is coming!!!
:dust:


----------



## Haidee

My next appointment is on the 27th of September only....still far to go. Luckily I've got a very busy time ahead of me, so don't have to think about that now. My little one turns 3 on the 3rd of September and we're busy with all the party organising. I've got my poor husband into building a play area with a jungle gym before then.....it's going to be a very very busy weekend. Have to get the wood, sand, grass, slide and all tomorrow! 

Good luck to all of you waiting to test. Still holding thumbs for all! Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## bamagurl

Haidee~ How are you feeling? I hope everything goes well with the little ones birthday party!!! 

Well ladies.... I guess the super relaxed approach pays off because BABY #2 IS ON THE WAY!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6842.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jen435

Congrats bamagurl! :) 

Im using that approach this cycle. Im so relaxed and care free im forgeting about bding! Dh seems to be in the mood often this week and im cd 10 so glad he is in the mood :) we are going on a date night thurs and i usually get positive opk cd 15-16 so just in time :)

Keep us posted on how your doing!

Haidee hi! How is your lil one? Excited for your next us! Its fast approaching! :)


----------



## Haidee

:happydance: bamagurl :happydance:, I am sooooo very excited and happy for you!!!! Congrats!!!!

What's you edd? When is your fist drs visit and scan going to be?

I had my little Janu's party on Saturday. It all turned out very well, the little one's enjoyed themselves so much. As soon as I remember to put the pics on my laptop I'll ad some on here. He is Cars crazy at the moment, so that was the theme. We are still eating cake!

As for my new little one, all is well too. Can't wait for the next scan, but time is ticking slowly...:dohh:

I've now started picking up weight and getting a bit rounder in my mid-section...:dohh: I'm a full 15 weeks now. Everytime I walk in the shops I'm so tempted to buy some baby stuff, but will rather just wait until after the next scan....like the dr said with a smile, maybe 'it' will have fallen off by the next scan. :winkwink: Want to make double sure of the gender before shopping. 

Well keep me posted on all your happenings too. I love chatting to all of you, even if it is just every now and again.


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! Right now it looks like my edd is May 10th! I will go in to confirm on Friday at 8:30 then I will go back at 8 weeks which I will schedule Friday. I am so super nervous though. I just want everything to work out and be okay this time! I don't think I could handle another loss. I am trying to just enjoy myself although in all honestly I feel the need to go out and keep testing until Friday just to be sure haha. 

I cannot wait to see pics of your little one's birthday! 

When do you go back to the dr to confirm sex of the baby?


----------



## Haidee

Oh I know the feeling, I was also soooo trying not to think too much about it, but in the same time stressing that the next time I test it's not going to be there anymore.
I was also going to the loo a thousand times a day untill after about 6 weeks, just to check if there is no blood....:dohh:

I will pray that all is well this time around and all stay well!!!! :hugs:

Here's a few party pics.
 



Attached Files:







Geskenkies.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 0









Roomys koek.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 0









Sing.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 0









Springkasteel.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 0









Swem.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stellababy

congratulations Bamagirl!!!!! i am so happy for you and wishing you a healthy sticky pregnancy! how are you feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am so excited! I am feeling okay right now just super tired & been feeling some nausea. 

How is the ttc going for you stellababy?


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies, not sure if you are all stive active on here but came across this thread and saw some familiar names/faces and thought Id join if thats ok... 

First off, congrats to those that have gotten thier :bfp:, that is wonderful! 

I am questioning what is going on with my body... When we first ttc, it happend on the first try right away. I mc @8wks and had a D&C on july 19th. Waited one cycle and af showed up 6 weeks post d&c. We tried last month for the 1st time and I didnt fall and af came 30 days after my last cycle :( I really thought the same was going to happen and that I was going to fall pg right away but that wasnt the case. This month, I decided to try and use an OPK so I got the First Response Digital one so that there would be no mistaking it. I took a home fertility test (First Response one as well) and it said I was fertile. I am currently in CD13 and still havent gotten my + OPK yet. My CM has also seemed to change... before I used to get the EWCM and I dont think I have really seen that since my mc. Has this happened to anyone else? I did call the dr before my last cycle about 2 weeks ago and it just seems like they dont want to do anything for you unless you have been trying for a long time or you have had multiple losses. I am 32 and really dont want to wait too much longer. DH and I really are hoping to start our family soon. Sorry for the rambling and any thoughts/suggestions are welcomed. :hugs:


----------

